# ACCON-NetLink Webinterface kein Zugriff



## Kalle89 (6 Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

auch wenn ich Euch mit diesem lästigen Thread keinen gefallen mache, 
würde ich mich trotzdem freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Ich habe vorhin unseren Adapter (ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact) aus der Schublade geholt, 
jetzt wollte ich ihn über das Webinterface konfigurieren, allerdings komme ich nicht mehr drauf. 
Benutzername wie beschrieben "ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact" Passwort "admin" und die letzten 8 Ziffern der MAC Adresse probiert, 
klappt aber leider nicht..... 

Kann ich den Adapter oder das Passwort über den ACCON Konfigurator zurücksetzen ? 
​Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Dezember 2019)

Bitte an unseren Support unter support@deltalogic.de oder 07171-916-112 wenden. Passwörter werden wir sicher nicht in einem öffentlichen Thread publizieren. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kalle89 (9 Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen, 
hat sich erledigt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

